# wiring dummy



## ansmith (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay--before I get started re-decking my jon boat, I'd like to purchase all of the electronics and do the wiring first.

Here's what I'll be working with.

Right now I have 2 batteries tied together for the 45lb thrust trolling motor.

Another battery for the OB, bilge and lights.

I'd like to add....
fish finder
aerorater
possibly an on-board charger
a small built in stereo (for ball games etc.)

I am really not very good with any wiring as I get confused easily with voltage and fuse boxes, etc...

Where to begin with the questions...

What needs to be tied to what?
What needs a fuse box (why)? Where do I get a fuse box?
I'd like to have switches (which I already have for the bilge and light--but they are kind of crappy.
Where do I get new wiring?
How much can I expect to pay for the new wiring stuff?

Any electrical geniuses out there? I certainly could use the help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ansmith (Mar 31, 2008)

and I have a 12 v outlet coming off of the single battery....


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish I could help you! But all those are valid questions I dont have answers too.

I know on my boat everything runs through the fuse box except my on board charger, but that has its own fuse.


----------



## redbug (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll try to answer a few of your questions. but i have a few for you.
What size outboard are you running and does it have an alternator?
I think your trolling motor is a 12volt motor and you have the 2 deep cycle batteries hooked up in parallel to give you double capacity and the third is running your outboard, bilge and lights.
You can add the depth finder and live well pump and stereo to the starting battery with no problem. You can get a combo .switch panel that has the fuses built in link below 
I would run all the extras through the fuse block. 
You can get a 3 bank on board charger on line I would go for the largest one you can get for 3 banks. I have a 4 bank 15amp charger for my boat it has 4, 15amp chargers in it. you can pick them up in a 5,10,or 15 amp size and are priced accordingly I would look at DAUL PRO or guest chargers they are the 2 best out there.

the wiring is fairly easy just follow the directions that come with the electronics and make sure your connections are clean and tight.

Any other questions feel free
Wayne 



combo fuse block and switch 
https://www.outerbanksoutfitters.com/product/196901151.htm


----------



## ansmith (Mar 31, 2008)

First off---thanks for the helpful info....

the OB is a 30 horse. No alternator

I'll get going on the fuse box and switch panel.

Will let you know how it goes.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

ansmith said:


> the OB is a 30 horse. No alternator
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy




Andy,
Are you 100 percent sure?


----------



## sccamper (Mar 31, 2008)

Is alternator the correct term? Im thinking magnito like a lawn mower. If the OB is electic start, it should have recharge capability.


----------



## ansmith (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes----it is electric start----(and has pull start if the battery goes out.

Does that mean it has an alternator? As the original message mentions---I'm an electrical dummy.

Thanks again


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2008)

ansmith said:


> Yes----it is electric start----(and has pull start if the battery goes out.
> 
> Does that mean it has an alternator? As the original message mentions---I'm an electrical dummy.
> 
> Thanks again



It might still have an alternator. Give me the model number and I can do a search for you.


----------



## ansmith (Apr 1, 2008)

https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/30_4st.html

here's the link to my motor....except mine's an 04'


----------



## ansmith (Apr 1, 2008)

https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/30_4st.html

here's the link to my motor....except mine's an 04'


----------



## redbug (Apr 1, 2008)

it says the 30 hp come with a large alternator so it will recharge while running the gas motor. It takes about 20 Min's to recharge the starting battery under power. 

Wayne


----------



## ansmith (Apr 1, 2008)

good stuff

Thanks,


----------

